# 10 rats in Charlotte NC



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

These guys were abandoned by their former owner. What happened is a man who flips houses went into the place and discovered 13 rats in one of the back rooms, all crammed into a single small cage. I have taken 2 and 1 was adopted but there are 10 left. 6 are standard males and the other 4 are adorable little dumbo females, 3 of those girls being pink eyes. Judging by size is say the girls are around 5 mos but the males are full grown. They're all very sweet and will come out on their own but don't want to be picked up. The pictures of rats in the cage are of the females and the pictures of the rats outside the cage are the males I adopted but all but 2 of the males look similar. They're currently in the care of the Charlotte Mecklenberg Animal Care and Control. All are still intact.


----------



## Pixxiies (Jan 25, 2016)

They're so precious. Unfortunately, I can't offer any help because I am in New England. Good luck!


----------

